# [Rumors]Xbox720 Pricing, Subscriptions, No B/C, $99 Xbox360



## rad140 (Apr 8, 2013)

*It's the NextBox Rumor Roundup!*​​




According to WhatTheTech podcast host Paul Thurrott, his "sources" have some interesting things to say about the next Xbox... the "NextBox", if you will.

First off, pricing.  The NextBox is rumored to *cost $500*, but interestingly, there will be a *$300 subscription model* also available.  The NextBox will be releasing *this November* with a *$99 Xbox360 codenamed "Stingray"*.  This is apparently because the NextBox will *not have backwards compatibility*.

His sources also confirm the rumor about the NextBox *requiring an Internet connection to function*.
He also stated that there will be a *reveal event on May 21*.

Again, these are rumors so take them with a grain of salt, but definitely some interesting things going on if these are true.
 Transcript:


> "The next Xbox is code-named Durango. And we have talked for a while
> about this notion that there might be another version of the Xbox that
> was just aimed at entertainment—a non-gaming device. That device was
> code-named 'Yumo' and they're not making it. They may make one in the
> ...








Source: Gamespot via NeoGAF


----------



## Ergo (Apr 8, 2013)

I refuse to believe MS could be this stupid, so I'm going to pretend, for now, that this is just idle rumor-mongering--always-on DRM, massive pricetag, cellphone-like plan--and that they'll wise up (if they plan to do this) before launch.

(And I don't even really care for the 360 or MS in general.)


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't think there's a company stupid enough to do that, so I refuse to believe so until they officially state so. But if it's true, you can count me out, and if it's otherwise, still going to stick with the Wii U and PS4 (maybe).


----------



## T-hug (Apr 8, 2013)

Never thought I would see the day a subscription based console would be released.
PS4 all the way for me.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 8, 2013)

I think it's finally time for me to build a gaming rig.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2013)

Day-1 buy for me! Always-online, $500 price, media focused, how could you resist!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 8, 2013)

The subscription thing's probably going to be more like the current 360 deal - pay $99 for the Xbox and pay for Live monthly for two years; it's not an altogether terrible deal, but if you have the cash to pay up-front then it's pretty useless.

No BC - I only see this as viable if there's a major architecture shift, like the PS3 to PS4... but as far as I'm aware the 360 is x86 based (or it's PPC based and I'm just talking out my ass, but I'm not gonna google this shit), and I'm certain the Nextbox will be too. At the very least they've got to offer BC for some Marketplace content as I'm guessing there's not going to be a huge out-of-the-box library otherwise.

Always online - the Wii U doesn't do it, the PS4 doesn't do it, and most worthwhile PC DRM systems don't do it. Won't bother even picking up a used model if this is actually the case, although I doubt MS is truly that ignorant.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2013)

360's PPC.


----------



## Scuba156 (Apr 8, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> The subscription thing's probably going to be more like the current 360 deal - pay $99 for the Xbox and pay for Live monthly for two years; it's not an altogether terrible deal, but if you have the cash to pay up-front then it's pretty useless.
> 
> No BC - I only see this as viable if there's a major architecture shift, like the PS3 to PS4... but as far as I'm aware the 360 is x86 based (or it's PPC based and I'm just talking out my ass, but I'm not gonna google this shit), and I'm certain the Nextbox will be too. At the very least they've got to offer BC for some Marketplace content as I'm guessing there's not going to be a huge out-of-the-box library otherwise.
> 
> Always online - the Wii U doesn't do it, the PS4 doesn't do it, and most worthwhile PC DRM systems don't do it. Won't bother even picking up a used model if this is actually the case, although I doubt MS is truly that ignorant.


The Xbox 360 has a 64bit PowerPC architecture, not x86. If they opt for x86, which I'm sure they will, then there will be no hardware BC.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2013)

Microsoft, I get it, you want more of the Asian market, but pulling the marketing equivalent of harakiri just isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2013)

Eh, I'm already pretty sold on the PS4 from its presentation plus Sony's current track record so the Nextbox wouldn't be appealing regardless. However I won't pass too much judgment and I'd rather see what it features rather than just price point and always-online being the two things we know.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2013)

So like...it plays games, right? That's still a feature? Yeah? Excellent! Maybe I'll get one!


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 8, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So like...it plays games, right? That's still a feature? Yeah? Excellent! Maybe I'll get one!


Have fun playing checkers when your internet cuts.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 8, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Have fun playing checkers when your internet cuts.


Nah, why play checkers when you can play Whack-a-Nextbox?


----------



## Devin (Apr 8, 2013)

Forget all you negative people. Sex-Box 69 is going to be the best system out of all of them.

Xbox Master Race signing out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 8, 2013)

http://gematsu.com/2013/04/microsoft-sells-mediaroom-to-focus-on-xbox-tv-strategy



> Microsoft wants to focus 100% on their Xbox TV strategy


----------



## Jax (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm with AlanJohn, I'm building a gaming PC and joining the Master Race!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 8, 2013)

if all true than it's not looking good for ol mic this gen


----------



## Chary (Apr 8, 2013)

...
I think I'll just stick with my Wii U.


----------



## emigre (Apr 8, 2013)

Neo Geo Master race right here.


----------



## Arras (Apr 8, 2013)

Not getting any Next Gens anytime soon, but when I do it will most likely be either a WiiU (first parties I need to play) or PS4 (if they start giving out free PS4 games on PS+)


----------



## jomaper (Apr 8, 2013)

> His sources also confirm the rumor about the NextBox *requiring an Internet connection to function*.


ahah
haha
haha
ahH
AHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA






Gahars ®


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay, guys...we all know the saying "it's too good to be true", right?

This sounds like the exact opposite of this. I thought it'd be possible that a creative director screwed up by trolling a friend on twitter. Or that there was a flipside that wasn't shown (a really low selling price, for example, as that could easily made up for by the online fee).

As it stands, either (a part of) these rumors are totally wrong and made up...or this time, it'll be microsoft who's going that "blue ocean" thing by doing something the competition didn't thought of.

I'm really curious about that reveal event. That's for sure. If for nothing else, to see what microsoft is really up to...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2013)

So how exactly is this different from the rumors we've been hearing for years, other than being written with better grammar?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 8, 2013)

I think Sony just won the next generation.
What did I just say


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

Hah haha haha HAH!
Oh rumors, I love them <3


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 8, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I think Sony just won the next generation.
> What did I just say


Even though you're probably right, I want to see facts rather than rumours


----------



## emigre (Apr 8, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Hah haha haha HAH!
> Oh rumors, I love them <3


 
Don't blame ya, it's a good album.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> *snip*


 
I made this joke once and nobody got it.

I guess I'm just Second Hand News now...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Don't blame ya, it's a good album.


 
Yush yush!
It's pretty neato music ;o


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 8, 2013)

Is "always on" a true deal-breaker? Or is it just a deal-breaker right now with no actual console details?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Is "always on" a true deal-breaker? Or is it just a deal-breaker right now with no actual console details?


Unless "Sucks your dick" is one of the details, there's many people who will consider it a dealbreaker.

Not everybody lives in the city and has stable internet.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 8, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Is "always on" a true deal-breaker? Or is it just a deal-breaker right now with no actual console details?


It's definitely a deal breaker for me. I have limited internet usage every month and this would slowly eat away at it.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 8, 2013)

I have stable internet & live in a major city, I consider it a deal breaker.

I'm not dropping £40 a on game, to play only when they say I can play it. What happens when they turn the servers off? My collection is worthless, I can't play any of them.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 8, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> I have stable internet & live in a major city, I consider it a deal breaker.
> 
> I'm not dropping £40 a on game, to play only when they say I can play it. What happens when they turn the servers off? My collection is worthless, I can't play any of them.


 
^ This

Only it will be more like £60 I'd guess.

Look at the issues with SimCity and the always-online requirement - total fuck up. Not for me thankyou.


----------



## rad140 (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe all these "leaks" are Microsoft's way of getting community feedback on ideas for the Nextbox.
If that's true, then they should seriously reconsider the "always-on" thing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So how exactly is this different from the rumors we've been hearing for years, other than being written with better grammar?


Paul Thurrott is more reputable than the average joe especially when it comes to Microsoft-related news.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, I just don't trust "sources".  I trust shit that's out.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 8, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> So like...it plays games, right? That's still a feature? Yeah? Excellent! Maybe I'll get one!


 
I'm sure that add-on will cost extra.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 8, 2013)

Before the PS4 reveal were there this many rumors about online only? I know there were rumors but I'm pretty sure I didn't read like everyone saying it's confirmed.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Before the PS4 reveal were there this many rumors about online only? I know there were rumors but I'm pretty sure I didn't read like everyone saying it's confirmed.


Pretty much just sums the stuff up from the years or so back.

As for the pricing and such, I'd rather see the console as something along the lines of online activation for games compared to online only. It's not the ideal situation, but it's better than always online. 

ps. I've got a 100 MB fiber (probably going to >250 after the summer) and I consider online only as a bad thing. Not necessarily a dealbreaker, but if the PS4 gets most of the same games like this gen, I'll go the PS4 route. Just to make sure my console has even a remote change of working in the future.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 9, 2013)

well move over wiiu gotta make room for the ps4


R.I.P my Microsoft fanboy


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the rumor is true, in a sense....

If the system is ad subsidized and MS is footing the bill for you to play your shiny new Xbox it would only make sense to keep it under pretty tight reigns.

I live where we have Bright House for cable and when you rent a digital DVR cable box the things stop working as soon as you stop paying your cable bill. Same exact thing for the new 720.

I have trouble believing the same would be true for the non subsidized models but meh what ever.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 9, 2013)

49 people voted and 85% of them voted Nope.... Including myself for obvious reasons. All that aside is it now time to buy a PS4?


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 9, 2013)

Luckkill4u said:


> 49 people voted and 85% of them voted Nope.... Including myself for obvious reasons. All that aside is it now time to buy a PS4?


 
If you can find one.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 9, 2013)

Always On is an instantaneous dealbreaker for me. PS4 or Steambox for me.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 9, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> If you can find one.


Dude! The only PlayStation console I ever owned was a PS2 then it was just xbox since 2001. Man I'm ready to jump ship!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> Always On is an instantaneous dealbreaker for me. PS4 or Steambox for me.


Take note that we're not sure if this is true yet, as things from "a source" can be false, but are also often misreadings or misreportings.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2013)

Subscription model- assuming it follows the mobile phone options of pay us somewhat more than the odds over a couple of years and then it is yours to do with as you please then fair enough. Even with game subsidisation a £500 PC a like of the year before their release, which the 360 and PS3 pretty much were, is not going to handle much a few years down the line and aside from mobile games/devices I am not sure I can count on another stagnation and/or DX10 level failure to lessen the impact.
$500 USD so at best £350 or €400 and probably more likely a swapped currency symbol or something close to it. More than I pay for a console but I usually buy a second hand one a couple of years down the line anyway.
No BC.... I kind of hoped they would have done some and if XNA/C# was used as much as they say a measure of dynamic recompilation with some other soft emulation might work. Not yet a dealbreaker but still far from ideal.
Always online- done right then maybe. Chances of it being done right are slim though unless they manage to speak to their WGA people in which case maybe. Personally I do not do online in any form (not even silver and not even free on the PS3) so that probably skews things a bit. The instant they try to leverage it against second hand or do more than soft locks (kicking you out of a standalone single player/local multiplayer game should the connection drop being an example of a very hard lock).

A pity, for my purposes the 360 and PS3 was basically identical aside from the xbox controller being superior to the Playstation controller, being more readily hacked and more often being the lead platform. Of course I am of the opinion that a couple of toggle switches in a warm dog turd are better than the Playstation controller for long sessions (and I do like long sessions).

All this said as I can build a PC, understand video encoding to the point where no commercial offering has ever come close to what I can do and do not do online it probably means that taken together it means I am probably not the ideal customer. Could I see it working for MS.... yes and given windows and PC a likes are looking like they might take a hit in years to come I could also get to the point of it being one aspect of MS' continued existence.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, the PS4 is looking better and better by the day.


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow...

http://www.gamefaqs.com/poll/index.html?poll=5049

Not scientific or anything, but....

Less than 10% are interested in the next XBOX.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 9, 2013)

gamefaqs is far from scientific


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 9, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> gamefaqs is far from scientific


 
That's right. It's about as scientific as the poll at the top of this post. Still... I would have expected the numbers to be higher. Maybe the always-online thing is not a paper tiger after all.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eh, I'm already pretty sold on the PS4 from its presentation plus Sony's current track record so the Nextbox wouldn't be appealing regardless. However I won't pass too much judgment and I'd rather see what it features rather than just price point and always-online being the two things we know.


 
You're _always_ sold on something Sony makes Guild 

Anyway, I do agree that we should see the features before flat-out saying no (even though I'm not getting any next gens, my laptop is more then enough for me right now ) I mean, if they are going to roll out proven system killers they must have some kind of reason.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

No backwards compatibility and once again having Live as a paid subscription to get the good features, would be a huge turn off for me. The money spent on more expensive console games and having to pay a subscription to play them online with all the good features would be better spent on growing my already large PC games library, and playing whatever Nintendo puts out on my Wii U. There is no reason for another console when they don't offer many exclusives, and most aren't games I am interested in.


----------



## Jan1tor (Apr 10, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> I don't think there's a company stupid enough to do that, so I refuse to believe so until they officially state so. But if it's true, you can count me out, and if it's otherwise, still going to stick with the Wii U and PS4 (maybe).


But there is a company stupid enough to do that look at EA requiring Sim City to be online to play!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 10, 2013)

You know, the day consoles starting getting Internet accessibility is the day that things went to absolute hell for console gaming. With patches and the ability to update games on a whim, game quality has dropped astronomically. If Microsoft requires players to have a constant Internet connection to play their games, even single player one's, they are going to alienate themselves and risk hampering their sales much like EA did with Sim City 5. There is no way there is a reasonable and legitimate excuse for forcing players to be online for any game unless the game happens to be online only like an MMO.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

TASVideos would you to show you that older games still had plenty of bugs.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> TASVideos would you to show you that older games still had plenty of bugs.


 
Oh, Rydian, everyone knows that glitches, bugs, and bad sales practices weren't invented until after the internet arrived.

Also Nazis, AIDS, and moldy bread.


----------



## DrOctapu (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Take note that we're not sure if this is true yet, as things from "a source" can be false, but are also often misreadings or misreportings.


Note taken.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> TASVideos would you to show you that older games still had plenty of bugs.


 
Those bugs were glorious, being a glitch gremlin was a good thing back in the day.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Those bugs were glorious, being a glitch gremlin was a good thing back in the day.


 
So what, games with older, horrendous glitches are now just "cute" while newer ones are "fucking scam companies fucking customers with a tire iron"?


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 10, 2013)

It's funny to watch these rumors creating chaos around the internet.


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So what, games with older, horrendous glitches are now just "cute" while newer ones are "fucking scam companies fucking customers with a tire iron"?


 
You have to remember the technology wasn't there in the 80's and 90's, developers tried to get games to be as perfect as possible for the most part, and you didn't have online multiplayer so no one else would get pissed off from exploiting glitches and such and even if someone did you can just blame the person who did it if intentional and slap them upside their head since multiplayer was usually in the same room and face-to-face.  Today, the technology is there, it's just developers are lazy as shit, selling a buggy game just to get you to download DLC and patches to inconvenience the consumer and make more money.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

So what's the name of this magical program that finds and fixes bugs in code?

I'd really, REALLY like it.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.vgleaks.com/microsoft-xbox-roadmap-2013/

A new rumour explaining how local play can be played offliine, interesting..


----------



## evanescent_hero (Apr 10, 2013)

So what they're suggesting there is an add-on for the 720 that plays 360 games.

...why? Unless you don't already have a 360, that's pointless.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

evanescent_hero said:


> So what they're suggesting there is an add-on for the 720 that plays 360 games.
> 
> ...why? Unless you don't already have a 360, that's pointless.


I don't have a 360.


----------



## evanescent_hero (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I don't have a 360.


Well, fair enough then. Nevertheless, you could probably find a 360 for cheaper than the add-on if you looked, one that played games from disc. Though I suppose it would take up a separate set of ports on your TV. *shrugs* Whatever. I'm not getting it anyway, so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

And I'd also need controllers and junk.

I'm specifically mentioning the controllers here because those shits are particularly expensive.


----------



## evanescent_hero (Apr 10, 2013)

Good point there too. Hopefully Microsoft lets you use 720 controllers on the 360 add-on.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 10, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> http://www.vgleaks.com/microsoft-xbox-roadmap-2013/
> 
> A new rumour explaining how local play can be played offliine, interesting..


Welcome news...but likely won't stop those tempers who are incapable of following links / reading sources from pissing and moaning.

Plenty of "pre-order cancelled" tears still to come I'm sure.
But this is actually a great way to tie in BC without forcing those who don't care about it (or already own the last gen hardware) from feeling the pain in the price-point.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, Microsoft gave me another reason to stay away from their consoles.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 12, 2013)

smile72 said:


> Wow, Microsoft gave me another reason not to stay away from their consoles.


 
So... you want one even more now?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah guys, let me not buy a product that doesn't exist.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 12, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah guys, let me not buy a product that doesn't exist.


 
Boycotting has never been easier.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2013)

evanescent_hero, I'm not sure if you're using green text to underline that you're being sarcastic... or you just don't know the customs we have here... A normal font would be appreciated. 

As for the 720, here's the deal Microsoft - make it comparable in horsepower to the PS4, forget about the whole XBox Live Gold dealio and just make online free and you _may_ spark some interest - otherwise you're the middle man here with nothing interesting to offer.


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 12, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> http://www.vgleaks.com/microsoft-xbox-roadmap-2013/
> 
> A new rumour explaining how local play can be played offliine, interesting..



That bit in there about connecting that mini unit to play 360 disc based games on the new system is a good idea if true, IMO. That way people that give a shit can get their BC, and those that don't give a shit won't have to pay for it. A Genesis Power Base Converter for the modern era, if you will.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 12, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> That bit in there about connecting that mini unit to play 360 disc based games on the new system is a good idea if true, IMO. That way people that give a shit can get their BC, and those that don't give a shit won't have to pay for it. A Genesis Power Base Converter for the modern era, if you will.


Yeah, it's a great idea, keeps the cost down for the 720 too


----------



## evanescent_hero (Apr 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> evanescent_hero, I'm not sure if you're using green text to underline that you're being sarcastic... or you just don't know the customs we have here... A normal font would be appreciated.


I type in green online. Not like it's hard to read. It's also not like I post in a separate font or smaller text. Apologies if it bugs you, but I'm not changing it. I mostly lurk here anyway, so you won't have to deal with it much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2013)

evanescent_hero said:


> I type in green online. Not like it's hard to read. It's also not like I post in a separate font or smaller text. Apologies if it bugs you, but I'm not changing it. I mostly lurk here anyway, so you won't have to deal with it much.


I'm just sayin', most people find it annoying and there were instances of mods correcting wacky fonts or coloured stuff for the sake of legibility unless the colour or font had a purpose.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 12, 2013)

evanescent_hero said:


> I type in green online. Not like it's hard to read.


 
You were saying?


----------



## rad140 (Apr 12, 2013)

evanescent_hero said:


> So what they're suggesting there is an add-on for the 720 that plays 360 games.
> 
> ...why? Unless you don't already have a 360, that's pointless.


 
I was more under the impression that it was going to be a budget-priced 360, probably with no disc drive/hard drive/wifi, etc ala the PSP Street or whatever that thing was called.


----------



## evanescent_hero (Apr 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You were saying?


I'm sorry you use a different theme. It looks legible to me though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2013)

soulx said:


> Day-1 buy for me! Always-online, $500 price, media focused, how could you resist!


Don't forget no backwards compatibility! Selling point right there!


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2013)

Jump ship! Jump ship!
#microsoftisdoomed


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 13, 2013)

IT'S OVER


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't forget no backwards compatibility! Selling point right there!


Backwards compatibility at the cost of performance and convenience for coders is pretty damn stupid so let's not underline this as a huge selling point. Anyone who wants to play 360 games will just purchase the budget model, everybody else who just wants to enjoy 720 games will buy a 720, or however they'll call it.

As long as they're not dropping backwards compatibility _"just because"_ and have a strong reason behind doing so derrived from the vast differences in the architecture, I'm perfectly fine with not having it.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So... you want one even more now?


Sorry Gahars, made a grammar error. Was a bit sleepy when I posted! Going to edit my post now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Backwards compatibility at the cost of performance and convenience for coders is pretty damn stupid so let's not underline this as a huge selling point. Anyone who wants to play 360 games will just purchase the budget model, everybody else who just wants to enjoy 720 games will buy a 720, or however they'll call it.
> 
> As long as they're not dropping backwards compatibility _"just because"_ and have a strong reason behind doing so derrived from the vast differences in the architecture, I'm perfectly fine with not having it.


 
I think your sarcasm detector needs to be repaired.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I think your sarcasm detector needs to be repaired.


My sarcasm detector isn't backwards compatible with last generation _"selling points"_.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I think your sarcasm detector needs to be repaired.


He WAS responding to the sarcasm.   Your post was "it's a selling point", when under the sarcasm it was really "there's no selling point", and he was responding to the idea that there's no selling point, saying that users might find it preferable that a system be better and have no BC, than have BC and be gimped because of it.

See: Wii being an upgraded Gamecube, and all the issues the PS3 had with BC before just dropping the hardware to go cheaper with software.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 13, 2013)

Reading comprehension...

The link states that the console will be priced competitively with the PS4 and that the "mini 360" can operate both as a download only standalone console or can play discs (new or USED) when networked with the next-gen console.

The next gen console does NOT require an always online Internet connection.  It can, however, maintain an Internet connection while in standby and automatically apply updates for your games/dash


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> TASVideos would you to show you that older games still had plenty of bugs.


 
I am quite aware of all the bugs in vintage video games, but considering the fact that consumers are spending close to 100 dollars a pop on video games and the budgets are rivaling that of blockbuster movie budgets, it's no surprise games are buggy these days. Unfortunately, the amount of bugs today versus in the 80's and 90's, is considerably bigger because you have A) a larger player base and larger console ownership numbers B) Access to the Internet, where a game breaking bug will instantly kill sales for a game.

Game quality has dropped because most studios are more concerned with making a dollar versus doing a good job and unfortunately the customer is going to be stuck suffering because developers don't care enough to make good games that work properly.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

Admittedly, I have read lots of places that games are actually rushed by people other than the devs.  The devs sometimes don't have the time to do proper bug testing and fixing (which can last months).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> You have to remember the technology wasn't there in the 80's and 90's, developers tried to get games to be as perfect as possible for the most part, and you didn't have online multiplayer so no one else would get pissed off from exploiting glitches and such and even if someone did you can just blame the person who did it if intentional and slap them upside their head since multiplayer was usually in the same room and face-to-face. Today, the technology is there, it's just developers are lazy as shit, selling a buggy game just to get you to download DLC and patches to inconvenience the consumer and make more money.


 

Yeah, see, in the 80's and 90's you didn't have games like Rage, which worked in the studio and the moment AMD went and updated their drivers a few days before release, the game was broken for most players using AMD graphics cards and had colossal framerate problems with Nvidia cards at release as well.

How about Skyrim? Such a large environment should be properly tested and made sure that you aren't going to fall through the world or have enemies attacking your through walls and terrain. It's simply bug testing that no one fucking cares about doing, and if games are broken at release, well an online requirement for the system and all games as a form of DRM would quite literally murder every single game with a rusty axe that get's released on the next Xbox.

When you pay good money for a product, you expect that it will be of good quality right from the get go, if not you complain. Also constantly patching a game just to fix things that are broken can just pile on the bugs even more, even if they are less obvious bugs.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 13, 2013)

evanescent_hero said:


> I'm sorry you use a different theme. It looks legible to me though.


The majority of regular tempers use that theme, I don't but I still find it annoying to see your green posts. So please respect other users and use the the default font unless you want to come off as an attention seeker.




I wouldn't have gotten the new Xbox anyway, negative rumors or not. Sure if it somehow gets too many exclusives for me to ignore I would eventually pick one up for those titles alone, even with the always online system, but forget about seeing me buying multiplatforms for it.


----------



## emigre (Apr 13, 2013)

Personally I'm not going to get excited until I hear actual confirmation. Rumours is a good album but good God, rumours can make people act like really whiny shits.

Secondly, posting in green text is making my eyes feel like they're being violently assaulted by some Japanese tentacle monsters.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> Personally I'm not going to get excited until I hear actual confirmation. Rumours is a good album but good God, rumours can make people act like really whiny shits.
> 
> Secondly, posting in green text is making my eyes feel like they're being violently assaulted by some Japanese tentacle monsters.


Multiple posts lately mentioning Japanese tentacled monsters...
WWFS





What Would Freud Say?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> What Would Freud Say?


 
Sometimes a sea creature with phallic-like tentacles is just a sea creature with phallic-like tentacles.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Sometimes a sea creature with phallic-like tentacles is just a sea creature with phallic-like tentacles.


Word to your mother.


----------

